# Spots on Paul Parks seedlings



## orchideya (Apr 3, 2015)

They are small, dark, appeared on some Paul Parks seedlings after I re-potted them and affect only older leaves. The new leaves stay clean. Is it a problem? What should I do? Thanks.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 3, 2015)

They look a little like mechanical damage. Maybe a little bruise or dent from an object?


----------



## rbedard (Apr 3, 2015)

I have sometimes seen similar pitting from Physan; have you used any quaternary ammonium compounds on the seedlings like Physan? FWIW: they usually do fine after minimal Physan damage.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks.
I didn't use Physan or any oher solutions on them. Mechanical damage could come from my clumzy fingers during re-potting.
I was just worried that it is some kind of virus or something serious and fatal.


----------



## Justin (Apr 4, 2015)

they look fine.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 4, 2015)

what justin says


----------



## orchideya (Apr 5, 2015)

great! thank you guys.


----------

